# Problem with proximity sensor



## yossi_shar

HI
Recently i've flashed many times to find the best rom for me. Finaly i found iczen 1.7 which works perfect for me.
My problem began after i flashed stock jfd. The problem is that my proximity sensor isn't working at low light (my office).
When i recieve a call the screen turn black and i can't turn it on till the end of the call or when i go outside to sunlight.
After a lot of experiments using androsenser app, i found that under 3500-4000 lux my proximity sensor not functioning.
I don't think it's an ICS problem because previously it used to work well on ics passion, and now it's not working on passion as well.
The proximity functioning great with ECLAIR and FROYO but after i flash rom that convert the file system it stop working.
Perhaps it's something with ambient light sensor or permission on some system files.
I don't what went wrong as it used to work for me on GB and ICS/
PLZ tell me how to fix that..
Sorry about my english...
thanks
Yossi


----------



## Mostdef69

Could be your hardware issue


----------



## yossi_shar

Mostdef69 said:


> Could be your hardware issue


It can't be hardware problem because it work perfect on 2.1 + 2.2.
Maybe the problem is my filesystem, after Lynda speakss(converting to EXT4) it won't work. Any ideas or suggestions?


----------

